# Pardon Me, I Didn't Knit That For You



## sherryb (Aug 2, 2014)

Funny video from Mason-Dixon Knitting:
Pardon Me (I Didn't Knit That for You):


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

enjoyed that.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

I checked it out....so cute...


----------



## k2p2ssk (Jan 12, 2014)

Funny!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

How cute! Got a real kick out of it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kittyjean (Sep 7, 2013)

sherryb said:


> Funny video from Mason-Dixon Knitting:
> Pardon Me (I Didn't Knit That for You):
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

sherryb said:


> Funny video from Mason-Dixon Knitting:
> Pardon Me (I Didn't Knit That for You):
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sherryb (Aug 2, 2014)

carrottop71 said:


> OH MY! How can I post that to my facebook?


Go to YouTube and click on the share icon, looks sort of like this >. A box will come up and give you apps to use. Select Facebook and follow from there. Good luck!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I am so still laughing. I could have used that at one time for sure in my younger days. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

LOVED IT!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Caryleej (Mar 8, 2014)

That was great!


----------



## Maudellen (Jan 29, 2013)

Nothing like a good belly laugh at 6:46 am!! Thank you!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Love it, thanks for posting.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I have seen this before and it always makes me smile.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

What a hoot!!! Love the hairstyles too


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## vananny (Apr 5, 2013)

cute!!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Fun...hairstyles, attitude...next step, Grand Ole Opry!


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Now there's a new take on cheatin' songs!


----------



## vlvanslyke (Feb 3, 2012)

This is a hoot! OMG Now this will be in my head all day long. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sherryb (Aug 2, 2014)

I loved it, too! Everyone needs a laugh. I shared it with a friend who only crochets and added the comment, too bad it doesn't say crochet. Of course, she thought it was hilarious. ÷)


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

the best laugh of my day so far, thank you!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Too funny. Thanks so much.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Too funny, I love it!


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

sherryb said:


> Funny video from Mason-Dixon Knitting:
> Pardon Me (I Didn't Knit That for You):
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I loved this so much that I used it as the jumping off point for my blog today. Thank you so much for sharing!

Here is the blog post (my husband is still laughing)

http://crackednirvana.com/2014/09/05/fridays-fun-knitting/


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

So funny! Don't you just love the "big hair" look?!? :lol:


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I love it,


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Funny, somehow I ran across more on you tube and enjoyed those too!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Cute. Did you notice the pun names of producer, etc.?
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sherryb (Aug 2, 2014)

JCF said:


> That was hilarious!
> 
> And by the way, your avatar - is there a pattern for that scarf? Being a horse person I'd like to knit one. Thanks.


Thanks!
Here's the link:
http://crochetknitwits.blogspot.com/2009/06/horse-scarf-pattern.html

Also found this horse vest in my patterns:http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wild-horses-vest


----------



## kiwijaffaz (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks. I am sure every knitter can relate


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

sherryb said:


> Thanks!
> Here's the link:
> http://crochetknitwits.blogspot.com/2009/06/horse-scarf-pattern.html
> 
> Also found this horse vest in my patterns:http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wild-horses-vest


Thanks heaps, Sherry! Can hardly wait to get started on these.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

But who was it knit for? :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

That is so funny. Thanks so much for posting. Love it.


----------

